# a los fines de



## Porteño

I seem to remember that the Spanish expression 'al fin de' had a Portuguese equivalent of 'ao fim de' but I can not remember how to say it in the plural 'a los fines de' in Portuguese. Could somebody please give me a hnad?


----------



## Outsider

¿Puede darnos una frase de ejemplo?


----------



## Porteño

*A los fines* del ingreso indicado en el artículo anterior deberán observarse las normas siguientes:


----------



## Tomby

Porteño: esa frase, a mi modo de ver, la encuentro bastante rara. ¿Seguro que se escribe de esa manera? ¿No empezará por "A fin de que...."? En plural diría que no la he visto nunca.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Porteño

Es un extracto verídico de una resolución de la Dirección Impositiva de la República Argentina.

Hola a todos! No recuerdo bien si la expresión en español 'al fin de' tiene un equivalente en portugués, aunque algo como 'ao fim de' me suena. Si es así ¿podría alguien decirme que lo sería en el plural ('a los fines de') en portugués?


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola de nuevo, Porteño!
Sigo pensando que la frase es algo extraña. Por otra parte tampoco sé que es la "Dirección Impositiva de la República Argentina" .
La frase en cuestión la traduciría (de forma muy literal) de la siguiente manera: "_Com a finalidade do ingresso indicado no artigo anterior deverão observar-se as normas seguintes_".
Ignoro si sería correcto decir "_Aos fins do ingresso..._".
Creo que es mejor esperar otras opiniones.
Greetings! 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

*A los fines* del ingreso indicado en el artículo anterior deberán observarse las normas siguientes:

Com a finalidade de 

A fim de 

Aos fins de


----------



## Outsider

"Com a finalidade do ingresso indicado no artigo anterior..." 
"A fim do ingresso indicado no artigo anterior..." 

No me suenan. Con el poco contexto disponible, sugiero "*para obter* o ingreso indicado no artigo anterior..." (si es esto que se pretende decir).


----------



## Vanda

Esqueci de explicar-me:_ a los fines de _pode ser traduzido como _a fim de = com a finalidade de_, mas não ouso traduzir a frase mencionada. Meu espanhol é capenga para entender corretamente a frase.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> No me suenan...


Ni a mí, pero intento adivinar lo que terceras personas quieren expresar. En una palabra, "a los fines de..." no es español, por más que lo diga la "Dirección Impositiva de la República Argentina".
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Ni a mí, pero intento adivinar lo que terceras personas quieren expresar. En una palabra, "a los fines de..." no es español, por más que lo diga la "Dirección Impositiva de la República Argentina".
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


Esta está buena !! ja ja ja


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> Ni a mí, pero intento adivinar lo que terceras personas quieren expresar. En una palabra, "a los fines de..." no es español, por más que lo diga la "Dirección Impositiva de la República Argentina".
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


¡Buenas noches Porteño!
He estado visitando algunas páginas de Internet y en una de la Administración Federal de Ingresos Públicos de la República Argentina (y en otras similares) aparece con cierta frecuencia la expresión "A los fines...". Por tanto es de justicia reconocer la vigencia de dicha expresión en la Argentina. Ruego disculpes mi ignorancia.
Por los contextos que he leído, entiendo que dicha expresión puede sustituirse por alguna de las siguientes:
-Al objeto de
-A los efectos de
-Para lo indicado en
-Con la finalidad de
-A fin de
-Para cumplimiento de
Dicho lo cual, en portugués, yo me inclinaría por "_Com a finalidade de_" "_A fim de_" tal como dije en la respuesta #6. No obstante, considero que el tema sigue abierto a cualquier sugerencia.
¡Un cordial saludo!
TT.


----------



## Porteño

¡Fantástico! Muchas gracias/muito obrigado Vanda, Tombatossals, Ricardo Tavares y Outsider por sus prontos y valiosos comentarios que han sido muy útiles. Voto a favor de 'com a finalidade de' que me parece más elegante y formal.

De hecho hay muchas 'expresiones' en al castellano argentino que son únicos y la Dirección General Impositiva - DGI (equivalente al Organismo de Imposto de Renda en Brasil, cuyo nombre oficial me ha olvidado, the Inland Revenue Service (_IRS) _de los E.E.U.U.) elas usen como todos nosotros. Uno se entiende pero a veces resulta difícil en la hora de traducir!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Porteño said:


> De hecho hay muchas 'expresiones' en al castellano argentino que son únicos y la Dirección General Impositiva - DGI (equivalente al Organismo de Imposto de Renda en Brasil, cuyo nombre oficial me ha olvidado, ...


Receita Federal.


----------



## Outsider

Porteño said:


> Voto a favor de 'com a finalidade de' que me parece más elegante y formal.


 Pero es que no me parece correcto usar aquí _com a finalidade de_. Al menos que yo sepa, esta locución va siempre seguida de un verbo. En su frase, no hay verbo después de "a los fines de". 

"Com a finalidade do ingresso indicado no artigo anterior..." no se entiende.


----------



## Porteño

Outsider said:


> Pero es que no me parece correcto usar aquí _com a finalidade de_. Al menos que yo sepa, esta locución va siempre seguida de un verbo. En su frase, no hay verbo después de "a los fines de".
> 
> "Com a finalidade do ingresso indicado no artigo anterior..." no se entiende.


 
Estoy llegando a la conclusión de que en este texto 'a los fines de' quiere decir 'con respecto a'.


----------



## -Luciana-

hola Porteño,
la verdad que está un poco rara la construcción de esa frase pero podrías entenderla también así:
_De acuerdo a lo expresado en el artículo anterior, deberán observarse las normas siguientes (o las siguientes normas)
_Saludos!

olá! e em português? tal vez seja:
segundo o expressado no artigo anterior, deverão observar-se as seguintes normas


----------



## Tomby

-Luciana- said:


> hola Porteño,
> la verdad que está un poco rara la construcción de esa frase pero podrías entenderla también así:
> _De acuerdo a lo expresado en el artículo anterior, deberán observarse las normas siguientes (o las siguientes normas)_
> Saludos!



¡Exacto! Pienso que se trata de eso. 
Yo estaba pensando con lo siguiente:
Respecto al [Para el] ingreso indicado en el artículo anterior deberán...
Es una alternativa más.
La verdad es que los textos legales, en general, son bastante farragosos. 
TT.


----------



## Porteño

Muchísimas gracias Luciana y Tombatossals. Me parece que hemos llegando a un acuerdo. Las traducciones, legales o no, siempre depende totalmente en entender lo expresado en la lengua original y así transmitir lo mismo al otro idioma. A menudo el resultado es un texto que, a primera vista, no tiene mucho que ver con las palabras del original, pero si, expresa la idea perfectamente en el otro idioma.


----------

